# carcass vs carcase



## ClammyBallz (Apr 16, 2015)

My wife told me I shouldn't use the word carcass when talking about cabinets to customers because it sounds like I'm referring to a dead animal. Well, I was just googling cabinet carcass trying to point out to her that other wood guys use the term as well and found a couple sites that use "carcase" for cabinets as well as a few that use "carcass". So what's the correct spelling, or does it matter since they both sound the same?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

According to Merriam-Webster, 'carcase' is the British variant of 'carcass'. So either will work… Kind of like 'ass' or 'arse' 

And while 'carcass' is defined as the remains of a dead body, it is also defined as "the underlying structure or frame of something (as of a piece of furniture)"

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

^ +1 to that.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Since a typical cabinet customer would not know any different why not use carcase, pronounced "car case", or just simply "case".
I never liked the sound of carcass either.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I just call it the box!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Framing???


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

There are many words in the English language that are spelled differently in the USA than they are in the rest of the English speaking world. I live in Canada half of the time and USA the other half so I use both although I try to stick to the English that I grew up with in Canada. My bench has a vice not a vise, I cut rebates, not rabbets, I choose colours in my marquetry, not colors. ..... and on and on and on.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

And you trim with moulding and not molding?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> According to Merriam-Webster, carcase is the British variant of carcass . So either will work… Kind of like ass or arse
> 
> And while carcass is defined as the remains of a dead body, it is also defined as "the underlying structure or frame of something (as of a piece of furniture)"
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Carcase - iz Y we call it 'case work' ...

M


----------

